# engine code P050A problem



## kcamse (Mar 12, 2013)

my 2012 cc 2.0t has engine code P050A with rough idle only when engine is cold. I changed the plugs, coils and oil separator. There are no oil leaks or noise. sounds like a common problem but I can't find any fix on line. anyone have this problem?


----------



## kcamse (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone have any info?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Whats millage on your car? I bet you this error is related to carbon build up.


----------



## kcamse (Mar 12, 2013)

Car has 85000.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

kcamse said:


> Car has 85000.



Yep carbon build up... Reason why I am assuming this is because the code states that car stalled while idling. I would suggest carbon cleaning in some experienced euro shop.

Again I am not an expert but this is strong possibility


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yep carbon build up
> 
> Again I am not an expert but this is strong possibility


x2 on this


----------



## kcamse (Mar 12, 2013)

Where would Carbon build up be ? It only idles rough when engine is cold


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kcamse said:


> Where would Carbon build up be ? It only idles rough when engine is cold


Read this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...g-shocking&p=85946438&viewfull=1#post85946438

Carbon buildup/gunk on the intake valves. You have to pull off the intake manifold:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5355100-TSI-Intake-Manifold-Removal-DIY-Valve-Cleaning


----------

